# crippled retard tries gear



## crippled dudebro (Jan 6, 2023)

I figured I would give test a try, and since my doctor thinks my back issues can only be improved with muscle stability and stretching, im going to see about trt'ish doses.
going to try to get a blood test before, to see wtf my levels have been. As a 25 year old, with almost zero chest hair, zero back hair, very little body hair in general, unusually low sex drive...this will be interesting to say the least. If it goes well, I may carry on for a while.
The only reason I suspect my test isnt low, is my ability to gain and retain muscle, also masculine personality characteristics. 

it may be stupid, but its my choice to make.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 6, 2023)

Explain your diet and training.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 6, 2023)

im not taking testosterone to get big. Im taking it to increase the rate of muscle growth and recovery, because naturally, im getting injured and overworking things. 
Along with the psychological benefits.
I already made the advice thread, this is not that. I was told not to already.
if it doesnt help and makes things worse, ill get what i deserve, if it works and helps, even better.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 6, 2023)

I clicked on this from the new posts area, and was actually expecting some post about a disabled person on steroids.


----------



## Oakley6575 (Jan 6, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> im not taking testosterone to get big. Im taking it to increase the rate of muscle growth and recovery


WTF


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 6, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I clicked on this from the new posts area, and was actually expecting some post about a disabled person on steroids.


only mentally disabled


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 6, 2023)

Oakley6575 said:


> WTF


spinal stabilizer muscles and core strengthening
its been THREE years, I took it extremely easy the first entire year, and I took it fairly easy for the last year. I cannot take it easy any more, it kills me to be sedentary and patient. the world is falling apart and my living situation isnt stable or good enough to take it easy. Im getting my shit together and escaping, but that requires money.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Jan 6, 2023)

post a pic


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2023)

Picture says 1000words

Very muscular with masculine features.??

This is not a dating site but you may find a life partner if the right guy reads it.

🙏🙏4U


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2023)

Figured it was a proper response


----------



## Yano (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Reader591 (Jan 6, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I clicked on this from the new posts area, and was actually expecting some post about a disabled person on steroids.


That would be terrifying….. strong with no restriction


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Jan 6, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> I clicked on this from the new posts area, and was actually expecting some post about a disabled person on steroids.





Reader591 said:


> That would be terrifying….. strong with no restriction




someone is on TRT at the special olympics.


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 6, 2023)

turkey_sandwich said:


> someone is on TRT at the special olympics.


I’ll be looking for this now, can’t imagine. Some people like this don’t have that governing stop, whatever it is, in their nervous system that kinda “governs” your body. They won’t even be strong but just have no stop…..

Fun/slightly embarrassing fact. I was put in a chokehold by one in high school once, even knew he was coming. He was a 110 pound string bean, I was a 190lbs football player. Not a thing I could do about it. He was just playing too.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 6, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> im not taking testosterone to get big. Im taking it to increase the rate of muscle growth


Lolwut? 😂

You’re going to take test, when you don’t even know if your test levels are low, to not get big?

Mull that over in your head a few times.


----------



## Yano (Jan 6, 2023)

Reader591 said:


> I’ll be looking for this now, can’t imagine. Some people like this don’t have that governing stop, whatever it is, in their nervous system that kinda “governs” your body. They won’t even be strong but just have no stop…..
> 
> Fun/slightly embarrassing fact. I was put in a chokehold by one in high school once, even knew he was coming. He was a 110 pound string bean, I was a 190lbs football player. Not a thing I could do about it. He was just playing too.


Not so proud of  this myself but in high school we had two brothers with Downs Syndrome no bullshit , nice guys but one had temper problems and he would just go off for no reason. 

Ive told this story in other threads so ill sum up - Were leaving school the kid grabs my brother  and starts in on him ,, I haul off an smash dude in the face ,, he lets my brother go and says ,, oh  you wanna fight and comes right at me like a fucking bull. I couldnt even get him to blink or slow down. 

Teachers had to get on the kid and get him to calm down and stop ,, it  was fucking wild.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 6, 2023)

Test_subject said:


> Lolwut? 😂
> 
> You’re going to take test, when you don’t even know if your test levels are low, to not get big?
> 
> Mull that over in your head a few times.




Well I can say this much for that subject.

Alot of professional wrestling/boxing/fighting athletes use testosterone but compete with strict weight limits and don't want to get big.

Testosterone can boost performance immensely and not necessarily add bulk if the diet and training regime is right.

Been there myself.

But to your point as far as this guy, if you don't have to fight with a weight scale...why not get bigger?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2023)

I say this and I mean this belive it or not..

I never ever made fun of a fat person or a physical or mentality handicap person…

My heart goes out to them..
If I was ever out even at my age now and I saw someone belittling someone for that I would definitely 
Interven and I tell you it may not be a good situation..

Now acting like a tard is another story..


----------



## Reader591 (Jan 6, 2023)

Yano said:


> Not so proud of  this myself but in high school we had two brothers with Downs Syndrome no bullshit , nice guys but one had temper problems and he would just go off for no reason.
> 
> Ive told this story in other threads so ill sum up - Were leaving school the kid grabs my brother  and starts in on him ,, I haul off an smash dude in the face ,, he lets my brother go and says ,, oh  you wanna fight and comes right at me like a fucking bull. I couldnt even get him to blink or slow down.
> 
> Teachers had to get on the kid and get him to calm down and stop ,, it  was fucking wild.


Haha no doubt. They are insanely strong. I’ve never picked on them, most are very nice like you say, but after my encounter I fo sho never wanted to even play with him. Or any other. I’m glad most are nice.


----------



## Hughinn (Jan 6, 2023)

Badleroybrown said:


> I say this and I mean this belive it or not..
> 
> I never ever made fun of a fat person or a physical or mentality handicap person…
> 
> ...



My mother used to tell me that making fun of retards, geeks, homos  and fat people would curse you later in life.  Bad mojo that would eventually come back on you.

I believed that for years, then just refraining from it as a matter of purpose and habit took over.

I still believe it though.  You get what you give.   I know that's a fact


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 7, 2023)

Hughinn said:


> My mother used to tell me that making fun of retards, geeks, homos  and fat people would curse you later in life.  Bad mojo that would eventually come back on you.
> 
> I believed that for years, then just refraining from it as a matter of purpose and habit took over.
> 
> I still believe it though.  You get what you give.   I know that's a fact


No
Doubt!!


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

turkey_sandwich said:


> post a pic


Ill give a before and after, and my experience.


Yano said:


> View attachment 33813


part of me feels like that too


Test_subject said:


> Lolwut? 😂
> 
> You’re going to take test, when you don’t even know if your test levels are low, to not get big?
> 
> Mull that over in your head a few times.


even a human level of test injected, your levels will stay at the peak, instead of fluctuating, and if im injecting, im going above natural levels. not blasting, but not "normal". 360 is "low", I personally believe healthy test is way above "average" because we are so unhealthy.
Did you fucking read the post, its to heal, test is taken to grow and heal muscles faster. Thats why im taking it, im not a body builder. It also reduces inflammation and boosts mood.
mull that over, or ask someone to read it to you, then mull it over.

"if" my back can be fixed with stretching and staballizer muscle exercise, this is the fastest way to find out. My back pain is where my "slight" disc degeneration is. If this doesnt fix it, im going to have to figure out how that affects my plans.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

My idiotic use of ostarine left me with a fucked up shoulder, which forced me to stop going to the gym, since I can barely do leg days since squatting and leg press are both out of the question. Since my estrogen is back in check, im healed, and if im on test and my shoulder is fine, im going to the gym. I was able to quit my shit job, and am now back to subcontract work, making on average 200 per day. Right now I just have to take everything easy enough I dont injure myself again.
Ive got the time to get back in shape, fix my diet, and start stretching.
This was probably the second worst month of my life, losing my closest friend.


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Jan 7, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> losing my closest friend.


sorry for your loss


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

turkey_sandwich said:


> sorry for your loss


Thanks man, the first week was fucking rough.
Something strange, I was working out in the woods on this house, and I was thinking of her. I looked up at the moon, and the clearest image of a woman screaming or crying floated across the full moon. 
im not superstitious or religious, but Ive never seen anything like that before.


----------



## JackAsserson (Jan 7, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> im not taking testosterone to get big. Im taking it to increase the rate of muscle growth and recovery, because naturally, im getting injured and overworking things.
> Along with the psychological benefits.
> I already made the advice thread, this is not that. I was told not to already.
> if it doesnt help and makes things worse, ill get what i deserve, if it works and helps, even better.


What psychological benefits are you expecting?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 7, 2023)

Yano said:


> Not so proud of  this myself but in high school we had two brothers with Downs Syndrome no bullshit , nice guys but one had temper problems and he would just go off for no reason.
> 
> Ive told this story in other threads so ill sum up - Were leaving school the kid grabs my brother  and starts in on him ,, I haul off an smash dude in the face ,, he lets my brother go and says ,, oh  you wanna fight and comes right at me like a fucking bull. I couldnt even get him to blink or slow down.
> 
> Teachers had to get on the kid and get him to calm down and stop ,, it  was fucking wild.


The last meet I did one of the strongest competitors was a
Guy about my age who had downs.
He was there with his mom..

Dude was fn strong af…
Every time he made a lift he would hope off the bench or drop the bar and laugh like the fucking joker.

With a crazy ass face.
He was cool as fuck. Had some Convo and shared a dozen Dunkin donughts.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 7, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> even a human level of test injected, your levels will stay at the peak, instead of fluctuating, and if im injecting, im going above natural levels. not blasting, but not "normal". 360 is "low", I personally believe healthy test is way above "average" because we are so unhealthy.
> Did you fucking read the post, its to heal, test is taken to grow and heal muscles faster. Thats why im taking it, im not a body builder. It also reduces inflammation and boosts mood.
> mull that over, or ask someone to read it to you, then mull it over.


This is so wrong that I’m not even going to bother addressing it.  Don’t get big mad at me because you don’t know what you’re talking about. 

Go ahead and do it. I’m sure that it will work great 👍

Is that what you wanted to hear?


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2023)

JackAsserson said:


> What psychological benefits are you expecting?


DErEk SaId iT iMpRoVes mEntAl WelL beInG anD cOgNiTivE fuNcTiOn. DeLt DaDdY knOwS aLl!


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

JackAsserson said:


> What psychological benefits are you expecting?


The ones everyone on gear told me about.


Test_subject said:


> This is so wrong that I’m not even going to bother addressing it.  Don’t get big mad at me because you don’t know what you’re talking about.
> 
> Go ahead and do it. I’m sure that it will work great 👍
> 
> Is that what you wanted to hear?


I didnt come here for advice, its a journal, my advice thread was full of "dont fucking do it"


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> DErEk SaId iT iMpRoVes mEntAl WelL beInG anD cOgNiTivE fuNcTiOn. DeLt DaDdY knOwS aLl!


you triggered my trap card


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 7, 2023)

@crippled dudebro 
Bottom line is steroids are not going to fix your back. 

Sure, you can strengthen up your back with core exercises and working around the areas where you are injured to strengthen them up but if you continue to do what you were doing to injure your back in the first place, you are in for a major disappointment if you think steroids are the answer.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

lifter6973 said:


> but if you continue to do what you were doing to injure your back in the first place, you are in for a major disappointment if you think steroids are the answer.


Im not jumping off trailers with 3ton floor jacks or deadlifting 300lbs anymore. so were good


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 7, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> Im not jumping off trailers with 3ton floor jacks or deadlifting 300lbs anymore. so were good


Don't just dismiss my advice. I know from experience bro. Its not some magic injury cure.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> Im not jumping off trailers with 3ton floor jacks or deadlifting 300lbs anymore. so were good


Deadlifting 300 lbs is something a natural who’s been training for a few weeks could lift 😂

If you hurt your back lifting that you need better form not PEDs


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Deadlifting 300 lbs is something a natural who’s been training for a few weeks could lift 😂
> 
> If you hurt your back lifting that you need better form not PEDs


Fucking legend coming at me with common sense advice.
I was 20 when that happened. many mistakes were made. 300 was twice my body weight as well.
first deadlift session ever, i did 200 for reps, and just tossed an extra 100 on there.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 7, 2023)

We are not winning this war so I am going to do what my wife tells me to do when I am at work when I know someone’s wrong..
I shake my head up and down and say…
Perhaps you’re right.
That means GoFuckYourself in my head..

So crippled dude bro perhaps your right.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

Badleroybrown said:


> We are not winning this war so I am going to do what my wife tells me to do when I am at work when I know someone’s wrong..
> I shake my head up and down and say…
> Perhaps you’re right.
> That means GoFuckYourself in my head..
> ...


Im in favor of freedom, even if its the freedom to make the wrong choice.
You came  to a thread that wasnt for advice, and gave advice.
let me make my own mistakes
some people only learn the hard way


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 7, 2023)

first one done, that was like getting an injection from micheal j fox.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Jan 7, 2023)

no bloodwork, no diet or training and just winging it with some test. Solid plan bro 
Good luck but maybe consider legitimate medical advice. if you’re going to post on training log forum at least do some lifting ffs.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 7, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> Im in favor of freedom, even if its the freedom to make the wrong choice.
> You came  to a thread that wasnt for advice, and gave advice.
> let me make my own mistakes
> some people only learn the hard way


Bro you have to be one of the most stupid fucks that have been around.
You got a dozen people all telling you the same thing.

But hey your right not looking for advice..

I hope getting on test _helps you with your chest hair issues.
😂😂🤘🤘🤘


_


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> Since my estrogen is back in check, im healed, and if im on test and my shoulder is fine, im going to the gym





Trenbolonely said:


> if you’re going to post on training log forum at least do some lifting ffs.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

Badleroybrown said:


> Bro you have to be one of the most stupid fucks that have been around.


If i crash and burn, laugh, otherwise, stfu.
its a journal, not a fucking "please help me thread"
you came here, gave unsolicited advice, and got all pissy 
I didnt plan it out well, it may be a terrible idea. 
From now on its just updates, im not going to argue about how dumb it is, because im fucking aware, thanks.

so far, injecting was practically painless, and pip is like a very minor bruise.
people made it sound far worse than it is.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 8, 2023)

It's not illegal to drink bleach, it's ill advised but right up your alley. Give it a go and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> If i crash and burn, laugh, otherwise, stfu.
> its a journal, not a fucking "please help me thread"
> you came here, gave unsolicited advice, and got all pissy
> I didnt plan it out well, it may be a terrible idea.
> ...


Best part of having a log here is the advice. If you're a novice lifter, why wouldn't you want advice from not advanced people?


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> Best part of having a log here is the advice. If you're a novice lifter, why wouldn't you want advice from not advanced people?


great question.
Ill do my own research, because questions here will only be met with passive aggressive condescension.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> great question.
> Ill do my own research, because questions here will only be met with passive aggressive condescension.


That hasn't been my experience.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> great question.
> Ill do my own research, because questions here will only be met with passive aggressive condescension.


No stupidity and someone going against all good advice is met with negativity and passive aggressiveness.

I am sure you did all the right research in your source you got your stuff from as well.

Or will the next thread be 
PLEASE HELP I HAVE A ABSES ON MY ASS…
Need advice.


----------



## Trenbolonely (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> great question.
> Ill do my own research, because questions here will only be met with passive aggressive condescension.


Nobody is being passive aggressive, people are very blatantly telling you that you’re making a mistake and have tried to give advice for the sake of your physical and mental health. Nobody wants to see you crash and burn bro. Seriously consider at least some advice people give you so you can get something positive out of potentially doing serious damage to your health. Without bloodwork this seems like it’s inevitable. 

Bro at least get bloods. I don’t know a single person IRL on steroids (even blasting 300mgs a week) who doesn’t do bloodwork…


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

Trenbolonely said:


> Bro at least get bloods. I don’t know a single person IRL on steroids (even blasting 300mgs a week) who doesn’t do bloodwork…


too late for pre bloodwork. I plan to get bloods  in a day or two.


Trenbolonely said:


> people are very blatantly telling you that you’re making a mistake and have tried to give advice for the sake of your physical and mental health. Nobody wants to see you crash and burn bro.


fair enough, but at this point ive already started.
what you need to understand, is that ive been injured for 3 years. I was not the lazy fuck sitting behind a computer, I was extremely physical and doing hard work. Ive gone from that to being forced into easy work that pays shit ( I went from working with old rednecks and hard ass guys, to bitchy little brats and HR departments), being incapable of basic things like working on my own truck. Ive landed a good job, and I need my back to work. I cant wait for things to magically get better, Im trying whatever I need to. Id literally cut off my fingers to fix it at this point.
not doing test, means essentially giving up and making no progress, or progress too slow.
Im doing it, so if you want to help, you can guide me so I dont fuck it up too badly.

I will be exercising every single day, due to my job, and going to the gym. Im going to cut out fast food and over processed bullshit, and ive taken my caffeine intake down from over a gram per day, down to 90-180mg per day.
This was not supposed to be suicide, and I do realize how badly you can fuck yourself up with hormones. You just have to understand, I feel very stuck and this is a potential fix.

tldr: people take steroids for vanity, im literally trying to fix my body.
I always go too hard too fast, and get hurt. I really cannot help that, but I can take a buffer to ease the damage on my body, give it a chance at healing. I have made progress, but its taken so long, I cant really deal with it mentally. Exercise was my coping mechanism, and it was taken.

I will still do my own research, but ill ask questions if I cant find answers.


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> too late for pre bloodwork. I plan to get bloods  in a day or two.
> 
> fair enough, but at this point ive already started.
> what you need to understand, is that ive been injured for 3 years. I was not the lazy fuck sitting behind a computer, I was extremely physical and doing hard work. Ive gone from that to being forced into easy work that pays shit ( I went from working with old rednecks and hard ass guys, to bitchy little brats and HR departments), being incapable of basic things like working on my own truck. Ive landed a good job, and I need my back to work. I cant wait for things to magically get better, Im trying whatever I need to. Id literally cut off my fingers to fix it at this point.
> ...


Cool story but test doesn’t heal injuries.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

Test_subject said:


> Cool story but test doesn’t heal injuries.


nothing can fix degenerating discs. However steroids will help build staballizer muscles and minimize time spent in this state.
thats all I can do.
thanks for attending my second ted talk


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> nothing can fix degenerating discs. However steroids will help build staballizer muscles and minimize time spent in this state.
> thats all I can do.
> thanks for attending my second ted talk


You can strengthen muscles without  taking drugs.  You’re making excuses.

If test were beneficial for recovering from injuries, don’t you think that the medical community might, oh, I don’t know, use it for that purpose?

You’re going at this with a less-than-rudimentary understanding and trying to school people who have been doing it for decades.  The most remarkably thing about you is your hubris.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 8, 2023)

I’m telling you. I belive we are being trolled..
If we are not I can’t belive someone would say that they are going to take test to make there stabilizer muscle
In there back stronger

WTF SAYS SOMETHING
LIKE THIS.

Gotta be someone fucking around trying to cause arguments..i

If test is going to help target the stabilizers in your back might as well throw a gram of tren on top of
It…


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 8, 2023)

Yup went
Threw and read his beging post again. Trolling


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> people take steroids for vanity, im literally trying to fix my body.


So why not use something actually intended to _ fix_ your body like BPC-157?




crippled dudebro said:


> I always go too hard too fast, and get hurt. I really cannot help that


Really? You can't stop yourself from doing these things? I feel compelled to ask "why"?


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> So why not use something actually intended to _ fix_ your body like BPC-157?


I considered it before getting the mri results, however I decided against it as one person had said they knew multiple people getting a rare esophagus cancer after taking it.
my mri shows its disc degeneration along with shmorls nodes, it cant heal, but the muscles keeping everything perfectly stable can be strengthened, and my leg muscles can be stretched for proper pelvis mobility when picking things up. ive got super tight hamstrings and quads, and the buttwink is terrible. its probably part of the reason I havent fully healed.
picking things up bending at the knee doesnt do anything when your pelvis contorts your low back. I basically cant lift heavy things squatting down, until I get that issue fixed.


Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Really? You can't stop yourself from doing these things? I feel compelled to ask "why"?


Its very easy to overdo core exercises, especially when you cant tell you are overdoing it until the next day or an hour later. my injury is weird, and the mri showed the muscles werent damaged. 
before the mri, the doctor and chriopractor both thought it was a muscle issue.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

200 mg sustanon-24 hours in
PIP was non existent at first, built up to feeling like a bruise being pushed on, and hurting pretty bad to raise my arm. Now its subsiding.
slight energy increase, last night I had light flu symptoms. no fever, no extra heat on the injection site. no discoloration.

starting point 5'6 180lbs 20% bf (guess)
ill post before pics in about a week.
will start going to the gym tonight.

Question- when should I get bloods on sustanon, 48 hours in, or after a week?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 8, 2023)

Infection here we come!!


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> 200 mg sustanon-24 hours in
> PIP was non existent at first, built up to feeling like a bruise being pushed on, and hurting pretty bad to raise my arm. Now its subsiding.
> slight energy increase, last night I had light flu symptoms. no fever, no extra heat on the injection site. no discoloration.
> 
> ...


48 hours ago.

I'm really hoping you aren't serious about what you're doing.


----------



## blundig (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> I figured I would give test a try, and since my doctor thinks my back issues can only be improved with muscle stability and stretching, im going to see about trt'ish doses.
> going to try to get a blood test before, to see wtf my levels have been. As a 25 year old, with almost zero chest hair, zero back hair, very little body hair in general, unusually low sex drive...this will be interesting to say the least. If it goes well, I may carry on for a while.
> The only reason I suspect my test isnt low, is my ability to gain and retain muscle, also masculine personality characteristics.
> 
> it may be stupid, but its my choice to make.


Do you mean intellectually deficient, or emotional issues? I suspect the latter.


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

I expected at least a normal log, haven't seen this one before, but damn it what a dumpster!

@crippled dudebro wtf bro, I thought you were just joking around in forums, but this thread ain't funny at all.

Just an advice stop it before this dumpster sets itself on fire. Not good man.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Jan 8, 2023)

blundig said:


> Do you mean intellectually deficient, or emotional issues? I suspect the latter.


Its been a really bad month, and this was impulsive and poorly planned out.
Ive no idea what my iq is, but I can figure things out faster than most people.


lukiss96 said:


> I expected at least a normal log, haven't seen this one before, but damn it what a dumpster!
> 
> @crippled dudebro wtf bro, I thought you were just joking around in forums, but this thread ain't funny at all.
> 
> Just an advice stop it before this dumpster sets itself on fire. Not good man.


Well, ive already pinned, so ive got an entire week to reevaluate. 
I knew it was a terrible idea going in, but like I said, ive felt very stuck being injured so long. its quite literally ruining my life, but I do realize I can make it worse with the dumb shit im doing.

Id say bodybuilding is the most unhealthy "sport" and everyone here is telling me to stop, so that kinda puts it into perspective, how moronic this was. Well just see what happens this week.
either way im getting a blood test, and very seriously considering stopping.
this was super impulsive and dumb
I do appreciate you guys


----------



## lukiss96 (Jan 8, 2023)

crippled dudebro said:


> Its been a really bad month, and this was impulsive and poorly planned out.
> Ive no idea what my iq is, but I can figure things out faster than most people.
> 
> Well, ive already pinned, so ive got an entire week to reevaluate.
> ...


I meant for the log itself, it's out of place and order man.

A log should be a proper one that is my point.

What you've done is not gonna kill you or harm you a lot.

If you've reconsidered and you want to cease it do so, you will be only slightly supressed should be fine in a month or so.

It's pretty smart to stop now since you don't have a solid plan and in the future if you're gonna use steroids have everything planned out before using.

You can always discuss about your plans with us and it's not gonna be harmful to you as we are here to make fun of each other. Here to help, but only if you want to.

We take people back to school for a reason, if a plan sucks we let that person know and send him back to the drawing board, once he's ready we will let him know.

Everything we do and say is for the reason, good or bad our goal as a community is first to make it as safe as possible. That's why we never stop educating ourselves and others. This is a school that has endless classes and you always learn something new.

Imagine giving an automatic weapon to a person for the first time ever, fully loaded and ready to use. If that person half assed the theory part of it, how you think he will use it?

He will wave around the weapon and do stupid things and instructor will kick his/her ass. He's gonna take his gun away and not let him/her use it. Until they pass the test on how to use the damn weapon.

Same thing here, we try to prevent people from doing stupid shit and playing with synthetic hormones without knowing wtf they're doing.


----------



## BombSkillz (Jan 8, 2023)

Do you have an AI on hand? 5'6" at 180, not a regular in the gym... you're BF is probably pretty high so you might see a lot of aromatization.... though at a TRT dose, I suppose this is not so much of an issue.

TRT dosing might not even raise your levels above what they are right now, which you don't know cuz you didn't get bloodwork. It's not additive. You don't get to keep your current 500 ng/dL (or whatever it is) and add whatever 200 mg/wk of test gives you. You lose that natural test and will only have what you inject once your HPTA shuts down.

Are you planning to PCT or stay on forever? If PCT, do you have your drugs in hand already? What if something goes wrong and you have to stop using the test all of a sudden? I've never been through this myself, but I've heard coming off exogenous test and having your levels tank is not very fun.

Do you know how to do the basic lifts and how to space things out through the week so you don't waste your training or hurt yourself? Do you know how many calories you currently consume?

Have you sought the advice of a sports medicine specialist? If you have a university health system with a D1 team nearby, you can usually access the same docs that the athletes see. They might help you formulate a training/therapy program that could fix you right up.

And if you're the one in a million that can suddenly change your whole lifestyle overnight... the same night you injected test for the first time lol, then it could potentially really help you accelerate your strength gains and/or back recovery... but you probably could have fixed your issues with just diet, careful training, good sleep, etc.

Sorry if any of this was already covered, I skimmed most of the thread.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Monday at 12:23 AM)

This one sucked. It’s not even believable that he’s retarded. Lacked imagination and creativity. 

⭐️ Troll


----------



## crippled dudebro (Monday at 2:20 AM)

lukiss96 said:


> I meant for the log itself, it's out of place and order man.
> 
> A log should be a proper one that is my point.


Ill take a look at proper logs


lukiss96 said:


> What you've done is not gonna kill you or harm you a lot.


well lets hope not, ran a fever of 100 on and off today. never over 100, keeping a very close eye on that. guess thats just test flu


lukiss96 said:


> If you've reconsidered and you want to cease it do so, you will be only slightly supressed should be fine in a month or so.


Good to know, I figured it would completely shut me down after one pin.


lukiss96 said:


> It's pretty smart to stop now since you don't have a solid plan and in the future if you're gonna use steroids have everything planned out before using.
> 
> You can always discuss about your plans with us and it's not gonna be harmful to you as we are here to make fun of each other. Here to help, but only if you want to.


Since ive already started, im going to see how this first week goes. If its not what I want for the next few months, ill just stop. If I continue, I will definitely lower the dose, I dont think I really need 200mg per week, especially at my BF %.
I fucked up a little on the pct, and didnt get hcg, instead I got nolva, clomid, letrozole. I realize 2 of those are AI's. My source didnt carry hcg, for some weird reason.

aside from pre bloods, what exactly do I need to do? I can fix my diet overnight, im one of those people, and im already exercising.
is it realistic to learn what I need to, in a week? Ive done some research, obviously not quite enough. I didnt plan to pin as soon as I got the test...got a bit excited.


lukiss96 said:


> We take people back to school for a reason, if a plan sucks we let that person know and send him back to the drawing board, once he's ready we will let him know.
> 
> Everything we do and say is for the reason, good or bad our goal as a community is first to make it as safe as possible. That's why we never stop educating ourselves and others. This is a school that has endless classes and you always learn something new.
> 
> ...


I understand, and appreciate this response.
where should I start? I have a basic understanding.
It seems like people are more upset about why im doing it, rather than that I am doing it.
im not trying to blast, im using the safest substance. The biggest issue I see, is that I dont have hcg, which means my pct isnt complete.


BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> believable that he’s retarded











						Happy Excited GIF - Happy Excited Emotional - Discover & Share GIFs
					

Click to view the GIF




					tenor.com


----------



## crippled dudebro (Monday at 2:28 AM)

BombSkillz said:


> Do you have an AI on hand?


yes


BombSkillz said:


> TRT dosing might not even raise your levels above what they are right now, which you don't know cuz you didn't get bloodwork. It's not additive. You don't get to keep your current 500 ng/dL (or whatever it is) and add whatever 200 mg/wk of test gives you. You lose that natural test and will only have what you inject once your HPTA shuts down.


I understand that


BombSkillz said:


> Are you planning to PCT or stay on forever?


most likely pct, depending how it goes, I may stay on until ive got my life in order enough to buy land. Im fairly close. Im not staying on lifelong unless I have to. I need to see how it goes, and if it works for what im actually taking it for. All the motivation and resilience/confidence boosts are just extra.


BombSkillz said:


> but I've heard coming off exogenous test and having your levels tank is not very fun.


sounds pretty fucking bad


BombSkillz said:


> Do you know how to do the basic lifts and how to space things out through the week so you don't waste your training or hurt yourself? Do you know how many calories you currently consume?


I guess, right now I cant really do legs bc my back. If I can figure out a weighted belt setup, I could do squats. Ill DIY that if things go well. 
Im trying to cut, while im on test, eating clean, its pretty hard not to be in deficit, without soda and trash.


BombSkillz said:


> Have you sought the advice of a sports medicine specialist? If you have a university health system with a D1 team nearby, you can usually access the same docs that the athletes see. They might help you formulate a training/therapy program that could fix you right up.


I dont have the money for that, but my chiropractor will show me the exercises I should be doing for my back.


BombSkillz said:


> And if you're the one in a million that can suddenly change your whole lifestyle overnight... the same night you injected test for the first time lol, then it could potentially really help you accelerate your strength gains and/or back recovery... but you probably could have fixed your issues with just diet, careful training, good sleep, etc.


The issue is the injury is easily reinjured, and I cant tell im overdoing it, until its too late.
so some kind of buffer that helps things heal faster and strengthens those muscles faster should help, thats the idea.


----------



## BombSkillz (Monday at 5:03 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> I dont have the money for that, but my chiropractor will show me the exercises I should be doing for my back.


Stop seeing a chiropractor for this. Who referred you to a fucking chiropractor for back injury recovery. Chiropractors are not physicians, no matter what they tell you. The training isn't even close to being the same. Google it.

You want a physiatrist that specializes in the spine/back (MD) or a very experienced sports medicine physical therapist (non-MD), preferably both. If you have insurance that will pay for a chiropractor, it will also pay for these. I only mentioned the D1 university thing because that could get you access to world-class sports medicine people paid for by insurance.

If you don't have insurance, holy shit stop giving your money to a chiropractor. Not saying they don't have something to offer the world, but they should stay in their lane, i.e. the acupuncture, suction cup lane.


----------



## BombSkillz (Monday at 5:04 PM)

Also, try taking modafinil for the retardedness.

That shit makes me smart af for hours.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Tuesday at 2:53 AM)

Day 2
I went to the gym the other night, completely normal doms, I kind of didnt expect to even get sore... I guess thats big boy dose stuff.
more energy
Had a conversation with an old friend, found myself smiling an amount so unusual it really held my attention. Thats definitely the test, I dont smile like that ever.


BombSkillz said:


> If you don't have insurance, holy shit stop giving your money to a chiropractor. Not saying they don't have something to offer the world, but they should stay in their lane, i.e. the acupuncture, suction cup lane.


He is no longer doing any adjustments, and already fixed an issue that was unrelated, and made the current issue less bad. my back was twisted and bent in the beginning. I fixed most of it myself, because im just ungodly stubborn. Hes going to show me some exercises, thats all.
I was referred to him by a relative that uses him. the chiro is a genuinely good guy.
I thought they were all quaks too


BombSkillz said:


> Also, try taking modafinil for the retardedness.


I dont drink, never smoked, and have never been high
im not taking modafinil lol 
my drug of choice is caffeine, and I can handle enough to kill a regular person
but im coming off, and am even slower than usual


----------



## crippled dudebro (Tuesday at 3:27 AM)

^should mention the smiling wasnt crackhead amounts, just normal human emotion, thats unusual for me, being a bit of an autist.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Tuesday at 2:18 PM)

woke up having a sexual dream, feel fucking amazing.
had a weirdly aggressive, but not violent dream the other night, some guy did something and I did that gay thing where you get in their face but dont fight lmao. my dreams are usually very violent, so that was odd.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Tuesday at 3:15 PM)

All of this after 1 pin?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Tuesday at 3:27 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> ^should mention the smiling wasnt crackhead amounts, just normal human emotion, thats unusual for me, *being a bit of an autist.*


^^^ I’m shocked. Never would have guessed. 🙄


----------



## Badleroybrown (Tuesday at 6:09 PM)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> All of this after 1 pin?


Bro I’m in..
I got $500. How much can I get..


----------



## Test_subject (Tuesday at 6:51 PM)

Dear Diary,

“_The first injection went well. I’m basically Phil Heath._”

Yours truly,

crippled dudebro


----------



## crippled dudebro (Wednesday at 3:37 AM)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> All of this after 1 pin?


probably placebo, im just reporting what im experiencing. 
guy I work with said my voice is noticeably deeper.
dunno, normally it takes weeks for stuff like that.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Wednesday at 4:25 AM)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> ^^^ I’m shocked. Never would have guessed. 🙄


Im pretty sure its dangerous to have that much shit in your cunt, Id get that looked at.
also let me tell you about sailboats?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Wednesday at 8:58 AM)

crippled dudebro said:


> Im pretty sure its dangerous to have that much shit in your cunt, Id get that looked at.
> also let me tell you about sailboats?


Let’s hear all about those sailboats, pal.


----------



## Yano (Wednesday at 12:29 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> The ones everyone on gear told me about.
> 
> I didnt come here for advice, its a journal, my advice thread was full of "dont fucking do it"
> 
> you triggered my trap card


 does not "dose" ..... if you try to be snarky ,,, at least use proper spelling for fuck sakes.


----------



## Yano (Wednesday at 12:32 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> Im pretty sure its dangerous to have that much shit in your cunt, Id get that looked at.
> also let me tell you about sailboats?


Not that dangerous at all to be honest , I see you've never had the pleasure of an alabama hot pocket


----------



## Robdjents (Wednesday at 12:35 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> I figured I would give test a try, and since my doctor thinks my back issues can only be improved with muscle stability and stretching, im going to see about trt'ish doses.
> going to try to get a blood test before, to see wtf my levels have been. As a 25 year old, with almost zero chest hair, zero back hair, very little body hair in general, unusually low sex drive...this will be interesting to say the least. If it goes well, I may carry on for a while.
> The only reason I suspect my test isnt low, is my ability to gain and retain muscle, also masculine personality characteristics.
> 
> it may be stupid, but its my choice to make.


So you’re thinking trt ish dose is your answer? You’re 25 all a trt ish dose is going to do is replace what you have not add to it…it just doesn’t work that way but you’d know that if you did a tiny bit of reading…your plan isn’t smart…sure get bloodwork…I’d be willing to bet your levels are fine and you’re about to do something really really stupid …good luck


----------



## crippled dudebro (Thursday at 1:41 AM)

5 days in
sleeping really well. Waking up feeling better. feeling better in general.
somehow managed to go hypoglycemic today, so im working around that.
my voice seems to be affected, ill make an audio recording, and do basic measurements to see how things change. Zero estrogen sides from 200mg sustanon. Ill probably continue and up it to 250. getting bloods after the week is up.
pip was only bad the second day, after the gym it was gone.
obviously after 2 days there was no noticeable strength gain, or endurance.
My back felt better after day 2.


----------



## JackAsserson (Thursday at 1:53 AM)

crippled dudebro said:


> 5 days in
> sleeping really well. Waking up feeling better. feeling better in general.
> somehow managed to go hypoglycemic today, so im working around that.
> my voice seems to be affected, ill make an audio recording, and do basic measurements to see how things change. Zero estrogen sides from 200mg sustanon. Ill probably continue and up it to 250. getting bloods after the week is up.
> ...


----------



## Robdjents (Thursday at 2:02 AM)

crippled dudebro said:


> 5 days in
> sleeping really well. Waking up feeling better. feeling better in general.
> somehow managed to go hypoglycemic today, so im working around that.
> my voice seems to be affected, ill make an audio recording, and do basic measurements to see how things change. Zero estrogen sides from 200mg sustanon. Ill probably continue and up it to 250. getting bloods after the week is up.
> ...


🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## crippled dudebro (Thursday at 3:37 AM)

going to start meal prepping, because fasting apparently isnt going to work.
I appreciate all the positivity and encouragement, I wasnt sure about this at first, but now im sold!
love you guys. I can tell its very mutual


----------



## Diesel59 (Thursday at 3:55 AM)

What meals do you plan on cooking?


----------



## crippled dudebro (Thursday at 5:39 PM)

my voice is definitely deeper, and I can sing lower than I ever could before.
my back has been feeling better since day 2, not really sure why, maybe higher estrogen.
getting bloods tomorrow


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Thursday at 6:10 PM)

So you’ve experience masculinization within 2 shots and on only 200 mg a week?


----------



## Diesel59 (Thursday at 6:16 PM)

@crippled dudebro is turning into Elvis Presley.


----------



## Send0 (Thursday at 6:21 PM)

I regret opening this thread. The second word in the subject line suits the OP perfectly.

I'm never opening or looking at this thread again.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Thursday at 6:43 PM)

<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/keTwQbbQwlNM2RNJsW" width="480" height="270" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## Robdjents (Thursday at 7:10 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> my voice is definitely deeper, and I can sing lower than I ever could before.
> my back has been feeling better since day 2, not really sure why, maybe higher estrogen.
> getting bloods tomorrow


This isn’t even good trolling…if you’re being serious I feel sorry for you cuz placebo has taken over your life…your voice isn’t deeper test didn’t fix your back …your a fucking idiot …have a good one


----------



## BigChief1 (Thursday at 7:25 PM)




----------



## FlyingPapaya (Thursday at 8:12 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> my voice is definitely deeper, and I can sing lower than I ever could before.
> my back has been feeling better since day 2, not really sure why, maybe higher estrogen.
> getting bloods tomorrow


No no it hasn't changed. You're an idiot


----------



## Badleroybrown (Thursday at 8:15 PM)

Yano said:


> Not that dangerous at all to be honest , I see you've never had the pleasure of an alabama hot pocket


Is this like a dirty Sanchez?? Or worse


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Thursday at 8:16 PM)

Badleroybrown said:


> Is this like a dirty Sanchez?? Or worse


Worse, way worse 🤮


----------



## Badleroybrown (Thursday at 8:17 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> my voice is definitely deeper, and I can sing lower than I ever could before.
> my back has been feeling better since day 2, not really sure why, maybe higher estrogen.
> getting bloods tomorrow


You should stop swallowing salty loads Nancy…

Probably not good for your larynxzz


----------



## Badleroybrown (Thursday at 8:19 PM)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Worse, way worse 🤮


😩😩😩


----------



## BigChief1 (Thursday at 8:50 PM)

Badleroybrown said:


> 😩😩😩


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Thursday at 9:40 PM)

Urban Dictionary: Alabama hot pocket
					

The word your friends told you to search up in class




					www.urbandictionary.com


----------



## Sven Northman (Thursday at 10:23 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> my voice is definitely deeper, and I can sing lower than I ever could before.
> my back has been feeling better since day 2, not really sure why, maybe higher estrogen.
> getting bloods tomorrow


 Female to male transitioning? No way did Sus masculinize your girly voice. LOL!!!

And no, we dont mutally love you. Sorry.


----------



## crippled dudebro (Thursday at 11:23 PM)

Sven Northman said:


> And no, we dont mutally love you. Sorry.


just lost my "most autistic" award
wear it proudly


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Thursday at 11:54 PM)

crippled dudebro said:


> just lost my "most autistic" award
> wear it proudly


You’ll never lose that.


----------



## Twinturbo (Friday at 12:20 AM)

I rate this 6/10 trenbologna sandwiches


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 2:16 AM)

Send0 said:


> I regret opening this thread. The second word in the subject line suits the OP perfectly.
> 
> I'm never opening or looking at this thread again.


Yeah but aren't the moderators supposed to protect retards from all these assholes?


----------

